# Oc N00b



## weezymagic (Apr 5, 2008)

ok guys, im new to over clocking and i was wondering if it would be better to get a 650MHz 8800gt graphics card and over clock it or to get a 720MHz 8800gt graphics card for $40 more


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

It's much more wise to get the 650MHz 8800GT. Then, if you want, you can spend the $40 you saved on an aftermarket cooler for that graphics card. Overclocking that combo would run rings around whatever the 720MHz card could do. :grin:


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

There's no Guaranties with OCing. I personal would spend the extra $40 than to OC to that speed. You would be lucky to hit 720mhz with a 650mhz clock.
And so i see no point in trying to OC a 650mhz card to match a 720mhz card when you can just buy it. Also when you OC you Void the warranty of the card, so no free replacement if that card fails. 
On the 8800GTs you would not need to buy any aftermarket cooling as the entire card is encased in a heatsink/fan.
And then if you really want to, you could OC the 730mhz card to about 790-800mhz without a heat problem. (You will have to increase the fan duty cycle from 65% to 80%)


----------



## weezymagic (Apr 5, 2008)

i will be using watercooling so i doubt heat will be a prob.

thx for the info guys


----------

